# Frames positionieren (java.awt.Frame)



## Dan (18. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Positionieren von Frames. Ich möchte einen Frame so platzieren, dass er neben einem anderen Fenster positioniert ist, ohne dieses zu verdecken. Gibt es dafür eine Methode? Ich habe bisher nur die setLocationRelativeTo(Component c) gefunden, aber diese platziert den Frame leider nicht neben das Fenster, sondern irgendwie unzentriert hinein.

Danke für jede Hilfe,
Dan


----------



## karl_soost (18. Aug 2008)

eine möglichkeit wäre von dem ersten fenster die position des fensters auf dem bildschirm abzufragen.
dazu gibts die methode getLocationOnScreen. davon den x und y wert nehmen. 

auf den x wert addierst du die breite des fensters und setzt dann den x und y wert für dein zweites fenster mit setLocation(x,y).


----------



## Dan (18. Aug 2008)

Danke, so müsste es klappen. 

Weißt du, was es mit der setLocationRelativeTo auf sich hat?


----------



## Quaxli (18. Aug 2008)

Steht in der API:



> Sets the location of the window relative to the specified component. If the component is not currently showing, or c is null, the window is centered on the screen. If the bottom of the component is offscreen, the window is placed to the side of the Component that is closest to the center of the screen. So if the Component is on the right part of the screen, the Window is placed to its left, and visa versa


----------

